# Myspace MOBSTERS and MAFIA WARS apps



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 16, 2008)

Okay you guys who play these games. We need to gang up so we can have more strength to beat the pagans. LOL

You need a myspace page first. 

MySpace

Then you need to add us who play the game as a friend. Then we can connect as players. The more players you have in your gang gives you a better chance at winning. 

Here is my page so you can add me.

MySpace.com - PuritanCovenanter - 45 - Male - Speedway, Indiana - www.myspace.com/reformedcredo


Then you need to download the application of Mobsters and Mafia wars.

Let's get it on.


----------



## rescuedbyLove (Sep 16, 2008)

Lol!


----------



## JonathanHunt (Sep 17, 2008)

I play mob wars on facebook. I'd like to have Fred Greco in there for an authentic accent. ;-)


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

I can't stand these things yet get 25 invites a week! (lol)


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 17, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> I can't stand these things yet get 25 invites a week! (lol)



Well then I will quit inviting you. LOL


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 17, 2008)

lol FAR from just you!


----------



## PuritanCovenanter (Sep 17, 2008)

PuritanBouncer said:


> lol FAR from just you!



Send them my way. I could use the help. LOL


----------

